# OpenStack module for WHMCS



## ModulesGarden (Feb 27, 2014)

Today ModulesGarden started the work on the module that has won our Modules Contest, a contest where everyone were able to vote and choose which module we should create and release.

*OpenStack module for WHMCS* received *38%* of votes and therefore has won the contest!

This module will handle provisioning of user accounts over OpenStack with integrated resource usage billing!

We expect the module to be ready within about 1 month.


----------



## rapidnode (Feb 27, 2014)

Interesting! Any chance you will port it to Blesta as well?


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 28, 2014)

rapidnode said:


> Interesting! Any chance you will port it to Blesta as well?



I would say no as they did some deal with WHMCS... which is a shame really cause I think Blesta has more potential.


----------



## ModulesGarden (Feb 28, 2014)

rapidnode said:


> Interesting! Any chance you will port it to Blesta as well?





Coastercraze said:


> I would say no as they did some deal with WHMCS... which is a shame really cause I think Blesta has more potential.


Indeed, currently we are unable to port the module to Blesta, but we do not say never.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 28, 2014)

ModulesGarden said:


> Indeed, currently we are unable to port the module to Blesta, but we do not say never.


Is this because you've made an agreement with WHMCS or because there is not enough of a market to justify the development?


----------



## ModulesGarden (Feb 28, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Is this because you've made an agreement with WHMCS or because there is not enough of a market to justify the development?


We have an agreement with WHMCS.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 28, 2014)

ModulesGarden said:


> We have an agreement with WHMCS.


Such a shame.  Does this prevent you from doing private development of Blesta modules?


----------



## ModulesGarden (Feb 28, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Such a shame.  Does this prevent you from doing private development of Blesta modules?


Unfortunately yes Virtovo.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 28, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Such a shame.  Does this prevent you from doing private development of Blesta modules?


Doesn't stop someone from buying the "open source" version of it and porting it over though.


----------

